# Hi everyone!



## skyeisonfire (Mar 22, 2019)

My Name is Sonja Li but I go by Skye .  I've been a student of Wing Chun kung fu for the past 2 1/2 years.  I don't follow the strict traditional form but I very much practice everything I do using it's fundamental principals.  My current teacher has been teaching me both traditional as well as some mix of other disciplines  while applying wing chun techniques.  This makes for an interesting lesson but this method of learning has kept me open minded to learning different things.  

My other interests include physical fitness such as body weight workouts as well as isometrics and calisthenics.  But most of my workouts are almost always geared towards improving my MA.  

I'm happy I found this community and hope to make some friends along the way!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 22, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Gweilo (Mar 22, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 22, 2019)

Welcome Skye! A great place to discuss all things martial arts. Hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## Martial D (Mar 22, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> My Name is Sonja Li but I go by Skye .  I've been a student of Wing Chun kung fu for the past 2 1/2 years.  I don't follow the strict traditional form but I very much practice everything I do using it's fundamental principals.  My current teacher has been teaching me both traditional as well as some mix of other disciplines  while applying wing chun techniques.  This makes for an interesting lesson but this method of learning has kept me open minded to learning different things.
> 
> My other interests include physical fitness such as body weight workouts as well as isometrics and calisthenics.  But most of my workouts are almost always geared towards improving my MA.
> 
> I'm happy I found this community and hope to make some friends along the way!


A familiar-ish story. Welcome to mt


----------



## seasoned (Mar 22, 2019)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Skye. This site is a great enhancement to your training because of all the knowledge available to you within a friendly atmosphere. If you have any questions please feel free to ask. Make yourself at home and enjoy!


----------



## donald1 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 22, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## skyeisonfire (Mar 22, 2019)

seasoned said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk, Sky. This site is a great enhancement to your training because of all the knowledge available to you within a friendly atmosphere. If you have any questions please feel free to ask. Make yourself at home and enjoy!



...thanks, and I am enjoying my stay here!


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Mar 22, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Skye !


----------



## ShortBridge (Mar 22, 2019)

Welcome, Skye.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 22, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 22, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 22, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> My other interests include physical fitness such as body weight workouts as well as isometrics and calisthenics.  But most of my workouts are almost always geared towards improving my MA.


How to integrate weight training with MA training is always my personal goal. The issue is 90% of the weight training may not integrate with MA training very well.

The belt cracking drill may help you to achieve your goal - improve MA, isometrics, physical fitness, ...

- You can move your body the same way as you move in your solo MA form (or drill).
- At the same time, you can crack on a Karate belt to develop your fingers strength, arm strength.

You can bring your Karate belt anywhere you want to. It's easy to carry. It can give you more than just doing your solo form (or drill).


----------



## Anarax (Mar 23, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Buka (Mar 23, 2019)

Hiya, Skye! Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Apr 8, 2019)

Welcome to Mt


----------

